

Binngle.com -- Bing search engine in Google's very own skin - daniel1980fl

Always loved Google for its layout simplicity, but lately I noticed that I somehow like Bing results a little bit better, but their GUI sux so much to me and I am used to Google layout anyways. For that reason, I quickly coded Binngle.com -- which is Bing API wrapped around Google simple layout. Let me know what you think. Thanks!
======
puente
haha! great idea and coding! However, I would improve a bit more the
logo...somehow looks very old style.

Maybe you could try to put a filter in the result site.Anyhow, great job!

~~~
daniel1980fl
Thanks for the good word! I always learn when coding.

I was actually surprised how simple Bing API was to implement! Painless! (feel
awkward right now giving so much benefit to MS, LOL!)

With the logo, I used Bing-like font with obvious Google colors. But I will
put some more thoughts into it. I think main Google logo haven't changed since
ever (the only thing they added was a shade).

"Filter in a result site" -- can you shortly elaborate, please??

Thanks for your input!

